# Extra doe tags info



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Just some more Info From WWW.huntohio.org


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm still confused. I hate the way the odnr words things sometimes.

I already have a $24 tag. Can I take a doe with a $15 tag in the middle of nowhere in Licking Co ?

this is the part that kills me. I keep reading it, but it just dosent sink in
[from the odnr regs]
Antlerless Deer Permits may be used to tag ONLY antlerless deer taken during the archery season statewide between September 29 and November 25 with longbow or crossbow, in any of the Urban Units or at a Division of Wildlife Controlled Hunt. After November 25 the Antlerless Deer Permits are ONLY valid in an Urban Unit or at a Division of Wildlife Controlled Hunt.

I feel like an idiot when I read that.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

esoxhunter said:


> I feel like an idiot when I read that.



 well, you are a Muskie fisherman 

Yes, you may use the tag anywhere in the state to tag a doe taken with a bow or crossbow up until November 25.

After November 25, the tags are only valid in designated urban zones and for DOW controlled hunts.

The key aspect of the date, Nov 25, is that is the last day prior to the opening of the gun season which opens on Monday Nov 26.

So prior to gun season use that tag anywhere, statewide, to tag a doe. After gun season begins on the 26th, those tags are ONLY valid in an Urban area or at a controlled hunt for the remainder of the year.

This tag would NOT be legal to use during the gun season UNLESS used in a designated urban area or on a DOW controlled hunt.

This tag just provides bowhunters an opportunity to take more does statewide if they desire. Previously these tags were available for URBAN areas only. They have expanded this program to be statewide, up until the start of gun season.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

what about if your a landowner? just write that its your specialy antlerless tag?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If you go to the link provided in the first post and click on the FAQ tab it will explain the lanowner regs.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That link at the top doesn't seem to get me to the regs. I just thought I would post a link directly to the ODNR Regulations page. There is a lot of info on their web page. If you have never visited it I suggest doing so. It would be worthwhile.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

thank you for your translation and wisdom Lundy. You are a gentleman and a scholar.....and you saved me 9 bucks


----------

